# Is there a song that helps you pull through tough days?



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

For me when I listen to "Unstoppable - Rascal Flatts" it really makes me feel better on those really bad days.

Its a beautiful song.


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

'Stronger' by Kelly Clarkson


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes, Torn Between Two Lovers. I was in that situation with my first girlfriend (I even got the "But that doesn't mean I love you less" line spoke to me for real!)

I got back home, churned up, as you can imagine, and when I put the radio on, "Torn Between Two Lovers" came on and, because I could relate to it, being on the receiving end as it were, it gave me great comfort.

It still resonates with me now. 

Bloody Heck! I just realised! That song is a Cheater's Anthem!:lol:


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Zanna said:


> 'Stronger' by Kelly Clarkson


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

And I'll be singing the loudest when I take my kids and two of their friends to see her on August 4th.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Seeing Things For The First Time by The Black Crowes.

I find it hard to shed a tear
You brought it all on yourself my dear
Wrong, yes I may be
Don't leave a light on for me
'Cause I ain't comin' home
It hurts me baby to be alone
Yes, it hurts me baby

A hundred years will never ease
Hearing things I won't believe
I saw it with my own two eyes
All the pain that I can't hide
And this pain starts in my heart
And this love tears us apart
You won't find me bent down on my knees
Ain't bendin' over backwards baby
Not to please

'Cause I'm seeing things for the first time
I'm seeing things for the first time, oh yeah
I'm seeing things for the first time
In my life, in my life

I used to dream
Of better days that never came
Sorry ain't nothin' to me
I'm gone and that's the way it must be
So please I've done my time
Lovin' you is such a crime
You won't fine me down on, on my knees
Won't fine me over backwards baby
Just to please

'Cause I'm seeing things for the first time
I"m seeing things for the first time
Seeing things for the first time
Oh I'm seeing things for the first time
Yeah, seeing things for the first time
I'm seeing things for the first time
Yeah, I'm seeing things for the first time
In my life, in my life


----------



## StandingInQuicksand (Jun 4, 2012)

Ano said:


> For me when I listen to "Unstoppable - Rascal Flatts" it really makes me feel better on those really bad days.
> 
> Its a beautiful song.


Heart Attack - Trey Songz
Somebody That I Used to Know - Gotye
4am - Melanie Fiona

Those these are negative, they somehow comfort.

Bad trigger songs-
Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
Does He Love You - Reba
She Ain't You - Chris Brown
Unfaithful - Rihanna
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

"Rolling in the Deep" by Adele doesn't make me feel better but it certainly reminds me of the situation. Yet, I still love that song because it's my revenge fantasy.

So I guess that does make me feel a little better. :lol:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Rise Above This by Seether
I Won't Give Up by Jason Mraz
I Won't Let Go by Rascal Flatts
From This Moment On by Shania Twain and Bryan White (must be the duet!)


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Uprising-Muse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

John Waite - Missing You - YouTube
on the days that I have those pesky nostaglic thoughts.


stand back. stevie nicks. - YouTube


P!nk - Get The Party Started With Lyrics - YouTube

Avril Lavigne - Girlfriend (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## Encore DT (May 29, 2012)

This will probably be a very controversial response, but One by Metallica.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

My songs that helps me ,, is 

Adele: Set fire to the rain.
Adele: Someone like you. (this helps me when I'm feeling weak)


----------



## Zippy the chimp (May 15, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> My songs that helps me ,, is
> 
> Adele: Set fire to the rain.
> Adele: Someone like you. (this helps me when I'm feeling weak)


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zippy the chimp (May 15, 2012)

Sorry for it all by dead Sara
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

tom petty.... free falling


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Live For the Music--put that volume at 11

Bad Company - Live for the music. - YouTube

Some people say I'm no good
laying in my bed all day
but when the night times comes I'm ready to rock
and roll my troubles away
I don't care if the sun don't shine
I know I'm gonna see it trough
I don't care what nobody says
I'm tell you what I'm gonna do

I'm gonna live for the music
give it everything you got
live for the music you know you're gonna find a lot
to ease my mind

now you may say I'm a mean mistreater
say I never treat you right
but sooner or later I'm gonna get to ya , baby
I don't wanna fuss and fight
hey baby gimme good lovin
do it to me all night long
any old thing gonna make me happy
long as I can sing my song

I'm gonna live for the music
give it everything you got
live for the music you know you're gonna find a lot
to ease my mind


----------



## messeduplady (May 31, 2012)

Tough days- anything that lifts a smile; chart pop stuff, old 80s classics and the like.

Maudlin days - Christina Perri Jar of hearts, Alex Clare Too Close


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Bittersweet Symphony - the verve


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Debut of "Redshirt" - Jonathan Coulton - YouTube

Redshirt/Lyrics - JoCopedia, the Jonathan Coulton wiki


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Everybody Knows You're Insane - Queens of The Stone Age


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Splendid Isolation-Zevon.


----------

